# Volcano La Palma Canarias



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Volcano started erupting today after thousands of earthquakes...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's more info - evacuations in progress



https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1ypKdgqvrwnxW?fbclid=IwAR3E392xZMPryQwADrzVQ1qrV_Zt3e43NHk6xtPDKZYlnep0ydHmEGF9idc


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

channel 24h has live coverage


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

I hope the lady reporters get hazard pay as they seem scared.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Scary


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Why did they build their houses on the side of a volcano? It last erupted in '71..

Reminds me of the French moving a river, building a village then the village gets flooded as the river returns to it's original place.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tardigrade said:


> Why did they build their houses on the side of a volcano? It last erupted in '71..
> 
> Reminds me of the French moving a river, building a village then the village gets flooded as the river returns to it's original place.


Happens all over the world, as does the building in " dry" river beds...


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Would residents’ home insurance payout for any damage caused by a volcano?


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

tardigrade said:


> Why did they build their houses on the side of a volcano? It last erupted in '71..
> 
> Reminds me of the French moving a river, building a village then the village gets flooded as the river returns to it's original place.


The previous volcano in 1971, was located further south on the very tip of the island, near to the town of Fuencalente.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

We travelled a similar road 10 years ago when the last one erupted off the coast of La Restinga.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

It is looking worse today with a second " boca" opening meanin g more evacuations. I see that those people relying on assistance are only allowed one suitcase!! Unlike a flood I suppose, the lava will destroy absolutely everything you own- how awful for people. I know that many of the houses are second homes but there are still many elderly people living in places. The other worry is what happens when it reaches the sea as the vaporisation will mean huge clouds of ash being sent into the air. Then of course there is thd question of how long the eruption will last as nothing can stop it!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/bokeronm/posts/4659368577419262



video


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/bokeronm/posts/4659368577419262
> 
> 
> 
> video


Just awful. Basically watching your life disappear as once the lava has passed over your house, your property, your land, that's it - gone forever


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

It is not often you see concrete reach it's combustion point or swimming pools boiling.

During our honeymoon we witnessed an eruption in Hawaii. Mother earth can be amazing and violent at the same time..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

woodpecker9 said:


> Would residents’ home insurance payout for any damage caused by a volcano?


Yes.








¿El seguro de hogar cubre los daños del volcán en La Palma?


Robo, hurto, goteras, humedades, incendio, vandalismo o Responsabilidad Civil son algunas de las coberturas más habituales en los seguros de hogar. Algunas...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

A cloud of sulphur dioxide gas from the volcano is due to arrive in Spain over the next few days, starting in the southwest where I am.. 









El dióxido de azufre del volcán de La Palma cubrirá entre hoy y mañana la Península y podría provocar lluvia ácida


La nube de dióxido de azufre y cenizas ha entrado ya en la Península y Baleares, territorios que podría acabar cubriendo por completo entre hoy y el viernes.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes I see they are talking about what is going to happen as it enters the sea. It sounds like it is going to be a major problem!!! No one is absolutely sure but depending on how long the eruption goes on and climatic conditions it could be something that effects mainland Spain to some degree but could be very serious for the Canaries

By the way I had to laugh at the Spanish politician saying they thought it would be good for tourism- as people will want to come a look at alive volcano!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Was listening to a radio report on this this afternoon. They have no way of knowing at the moment how long this will go on - maybe three weeks, maybe 3 months!
When the lava hits the sea I think it might be like when the Icelandic one erupted and there were all those problems with air traffic.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

We will just have to take it in our stride, not be able to fly again, just like COVID.

Maybe be like the Spanish politician ‘’always look on the bright side’’.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes today they say it could possibly last nearly 3 months!!! The next big problem is the vapour when it hits the sea and the possible problems that might bring for all of us. It really is quite frightening and potentially a disaster that could extend beyond just Palma


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Yes today they say it could possibly last nearly 3 months!!! The next big problem is the vapour when it hits the sea and the possible problems that might bring for all of us. It really is quite frightening and potentially a disaster that could extend beyond just Palma


Etna has been erupting off and on for years... You can even go and take a tour when it takes a break.

Did you know - it is illegal to try to divert the flow of lava from Etna; the Spanish seem to want to do or are at least trying to do it in Palma to save a few houses, a church or agricultural land (plantains).. A waste of resources.

The Sicilians laugh at the foreigners who are afraid of it and it's eruptions... A part of life for them.. This might be something that the Spanish islanders and mainland Spanish are just going to have to live with..

If you want more info - google search - why is there no concern over etna


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Yes today they say it could possibly last nearly 3 months!!! The next big problem is the vapour when it hits the sea and the possible problems that might bring for all of us. It really is quite frightening and potentially a disaster that could extend beyond just Palma


Thank you for the information. I am in Alicante, what are your personal recommendations? What precautions’ should we take? Should we take the next flight out of Spain? In the circumstance would we still need a PCR test on departure for the UK?


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

woodpecker9 said:


> Thank you for the information. I am in Alicante, what are your personal recommendations? What precautions’ should we take? Should we take the next flight out of Spain? In the circumstance would we still need a PCR test on departure for the UK?


Watch the local news to start or read the local newspaper... 

There is nothing to worry about. Walking the street and breathing the diesel exhaust fumes, scooter exhaust fumes and airplane exhaust fumes are worse than anything this volcano 1500 miles away will do to you in Alicante.

Enjoy your trip.. If the weather is nice, there are some nice roman ruins of a fish farm and very nice beaches in El Campello.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xabiaxica said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/bokeronm/posts/4659368577419262
> 
> 
> 
> video


¡Qué horror!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I see today the lava flow is slowing and experts think that it might not reach the sea


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kaipa said:


> By the way I had to laugh at the Spanish politician saying they thought it would be good for tourism- as people will want to come a look at alive volcano!!!


It seems that quite a few people are doing just that.









‘Volcano tourists’ cause congestion on La Palma, with plane tickets going for as much as €500


The Civil Guard are unhappy with the number of onlookers and visitors that are flocking to catch a glimpse of the volcanic eruption. ‘Now is not the moment for tourism,’ says a representative of the hospitality sector




english.elpais.com





Same kind of idiots you see trying to outrun tornadoes or standing on seafronts taking selfies during major storms when huge waves are crashing over them - and then if they get swept into the sea emergency services have risk their lives trying to rescue them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> It seems that quite a few people are doing just that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they will inadvertently become human sacrifices to the volcano gods. 🤯


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

woodpecker9 said:


> Thank you for the information. I am in Alicante, what are your personal recommendations? What precautions’ should we take? Should we take the next flight out of Spain? In the circumstance would we still need a PCR test on departure for the UK?


Personally I think there will be some after affects in mainland Spain from the volcano, less/ fewer fish, higher/ lower temperatures, more/ less rain, earthquakes ???? I don't know, but these things do affect other things in chains. Leave Spain? That's another degree of action all together. If people haven't left the Canary Islands why would people need to evacuate mainland Spain?


----------



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

No problems here


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Canary Islands volcano lava reaches ocean, raising fears of toxic gas


Residents near the coast warned to stay at home as inhalation of acid plumes can cause skin irritation and breathing difficulties




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yorick said:


> No problems here


In my post above I wasn't referring really to any immediate effects like you look out the window and see a dark cloud. I meant that there will surely be some effects to be felt in future months or even years in the environment. For example, I have still seen bananas from the Canary islands on sale in the shops; I suppose that these stocks will dwindle as time goes on, the banana trees have been seriously affected by the ash and dust and will not produce for some time if ever again, this is turn will affect the farmers and those who distribute and transport the crop. The land itself will be changed and this will change the flora and fauna which will have its effect on the landscape, the climate etc not to mention local and worldwide economy. See where I am going with this?
*Farmers despair as volcano ravages La Palma's banana crop
Farmers despair as volcano ravages La Palma's banana crop*
With a much smaller tourist sector than nearby Tenerife or Gran Canaria, La Palma, an island of about 80,000 people in the Canaries archipelago, depends on banana cultivation for around half its economic output.

The volcano has put about 15% of the island's annual production at risk, endangering up to 5,000 jobs, the industry has said.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Pesky Wesky said:


> In my post above I wasn't referring really to any immediate effects like you look out the window and see a dark cloud. I meant that there will surely be some effects to be felt in future months or even years in the environment. For example, I have still seen bananas from the Canary islands on sale in the shops; I suppose that these stocks will dwindle as time goes on, the banana trees have been seriously affected by the ash and dust and will not produce for some time if ever again, this is turn will affect the farmers and those who distribute and transport the crop. The land itself will be changed and this will change the flora and fauna which will have its effect on the landscape, the climate etc not to mention local and worldwide economy. See where I am going with this?
> *Farmers despair as volcano ravages La Palma's banana crop
> Farmers despair as volcano ravages La Palma's banana crop*
> With a much smaller tourist sector than nearby Tenerife or Gran Canaria, La Palma, an island of about 80,000 people in the Canaries archipelago, depends on banana cultivation for around half its economic output.
> ...


*Bananas* come from the Caribbean ( usually ex colonies) here in Spain/Europe and are usually around €1 a kilo at mercadonna or other shops. 
*Plantains* come from the Canaries here in Spain and are smaller, firmer and less sweet than *bananas* and are usually almost double the price of *bananas*.

Most of the locals I have spoken to about just say they will purchase *bananas* now if there is a price rise in *Plantains.*

The islanders will have to change. Use the European and Spain funds to create a bigger tourist sector and maybe collect and sell volcanic rock for landscaping when conditions improve? 
Hawaii is an prime example of this or the island of Sicily closer to home.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I always buy plátanos, I prefer them. I doubt there will be a shortage. It’s only a relatively small part of La Palma that‘s affected and they are grown on the other islands too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tardigrade said:


> *Bananas* come from the Caribbean ( usually ex colonies) here in Spain/Europe and are usually around €1 a kilo at mercadonna or other shops.
> *Plantains* come from the Canaries here in Spain and are smaller, firmer and less sweet than *bananas* and are usually almost double the price of *bananas*.
> 
> Most of the locals I have spoken to about just say they will purchase *bananas* now if there is a price rise in *Plantains.*
> ...


I see you have a real grasp of the problems of the islanders by suggesting that consumers just buy another product and that they need to create a bigger tourist sector
Tourism, which is a notoriously unstable market, accounts for most of the employment of the Canary islands and even so unemployment is over 25% there.Paro por municipios: Canarias 2021
The only part of your post which makes any sense to me is
"The islanders will have to change"


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I see you have a real grasp of the problems of the islanders by suggesting that consumers just buy another product and that they need to create a bigger tourist sector
> Tourism, which is a notoriously unstable market, accounts for most of the employment of the Canary islands and even so unemployment is over 25% there.Paro por municipios: Canarias 2021
> The only part of your post which makes any sense to me is
> "The islanders will have to change"


You do not understand that they do not grow *bananas* on the canary islands but *plantains*? 2 totally different fruits.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tardigrade said:


> You do not understand that they do not grow *bananas* on the canary islands but *plantains*? 2 totally different fruits.


They aren’t totally different, they are from the same family. Plantain in English is usually used for the savoury variety that has to be cooked. But in Spanish plátano is used for all varieties. The word banana is a fairly recent arrival in Spain, and as you say, is used (mainly in supermarkets) for the sweet variety that comes from the Caribbean. My local frutería sells plátanos de Canarias and plátanos del Caribe.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

The Canary Island bananas are the species called, Cavendish, introduced many years ago on the island of Tenerife, by the man himself, Sir somebody Cavendish, who propagated them in a hothouse in the north of England, here is a link that may help.








The Birth and Distribution of the Cavendish Banana - Tenerife News - Official Website


You have got to be someone special to appear on the front of a postage stamp, especially if you’re not native born. In this case, it wasn’t , as the saying goes, “the luck of the Irish”. Belfast born, Charles Edward Telfair (1778 – 1833), qualified as a medical doctor in 1797, the same year that...




www.tenerifenews.com





From here we can see the volcano if the skies are clear, tomorrow should provide a better view, we have to fly to Tenerife North, the route usually allows a view of La Palma on the starboard side of the aircraft.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Seems the scientists are now - I guess it took that long to cool - testing the lava to see if it can be used in construction products as an "ecological" building material...


----------

